# Why is this forum in English???



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi all of you!!!

The difficult question that makes the title of this thread had been raised several times. So I decided to make a sticky of this thread. That's for everybody to know.

Sorry if I'm not eloquent or a good writer. I know my diplomacy sucks big time and I will apologize in advance for that.

Some time ago, I replied to this very same question. Maybe it's not the best way to say it, but those are the real reasons.

Here's the reply I made a while ago again:

---------------

"As for your question.... it's a bit complicated but here I go.

Firstly, this forum is hosted in the US. Is part of MTBR.com and it's based in the US. They were kind enough to share their space with us to share our stuff with people from all over the world.

This ensures that we can give exposure to mtb in Mexico. I'm sure you know how many people from outside Mexico wants to come to ride down here. It also serves to de-mithify some bad histories about our country. You know there are and some hold a bit of truth, some are just exagerations.

On the other hand.... I'm kind of sad because it being in english limits the access to people from Mexico, which is very sad indeed. This site could really lift-off like a rocket if we could get spanish content in because the MTB scene in our country is much stronger than we imagine.

I guess we have to walk a mile in someone else's shoes... Let's say there would be forums for Russia, to give an example. Would you feel comfortable visiting a page in Russian?? I think we'd look at the pics and would try to understand some words... but we would never get what's going on! You'd be clueless if you were trying to go to live and ride in Russia or to have a MTB vacation there.

Additionally... we already had problems with one xenophobe guy who was whining because we posted Mexico stuff on the passion board. He was arguing about us invading California and now these boards.... we don't want that kind of fights, exposure or feelings.

Let's get it started, let's gain momentum and if the forum grows up maybe we could make a sub-forum or something alike in Spanish. I'd really love to. Believe me my heart is put there and I'd like more people from Mexico would enjoy this forum.

I wish also, there could be a similar board in Mexico. I saw the one from some downhill group which is very good, has lots of activity and has a similar format. It would be good to have such thing but for all kind of MTB, not only DH/FR... it takes money and resources, though.

Thanks for asking Lalo (Note: This reply was originally directed to Lalo from Xinte)... This is an issue that's really making me loose some sleep. I hope everybody understand the reasons behind it. It's not discrimination or "malinchismo". It's not something I pulled out of a hat.

Again, thanks for your understanding."

------------

Once more, please let's wait to get more exposure, more people here. This board is brand new!!! It's around two months old now only.

Please be patient... let's increase our numbers. Let's be more participative.

Then we can start making concrete plans to get this or another board in spanish.

And once more... thanks for coming down here and thanks for your understanding!!

See you on the trails!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you really want a forum in spanish I think I could install one and set it up but I would have to use somebody elses credit card to buy a domain. 

I believe there should be some threads for Mexicans only in which we speak spanish. These theads would be about dates and places where we get together to ride... I think other people outside Mexico wouldn't be so interested in small gatherings so it wouldn't matter.

Writing in english sometimes may seem difficult but its okay, after all we improve our writing and still can be part of a english-speaking mtb community.

tacubaya


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If you really want a forum in spanish I think I could install one and set it up but I would have to use somebody elses credit card to buy a domain.
> 
> I believe there should be some threads for Mexicans only in which we speak spanish. These theads would be about dates and places where we get together to ride... I think other people outside Mexico wouldn't be so interested in small gatherings so it wouldn't matter.
> 
> ...


How do a non-spanish speaker knows if a thread is a bike stuff discussion or a ride meeting???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

write the thread title in english and then something like *spanish only*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> write the thread title in english and then something like *spanish only*


Doesn't that sound limiting or discriminating??


----------



## huastecanbike (Feb 5, 2006)

*Clear as water*

You are totaly right, this forum is not only for spanish speking people , but
for the rest of the world to came and enjoy our beautiful land or at least have
an idea of whats goin on here.
So for the mean time lets show some respect to the people who made this page
and keep it in english


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ok Mr. Pancho*

Tocayo:

Porque no pensar en crear en este foro dos sub-foros uno en espaÃ±ol y otro en ingles...

Las razones que se dan son ams que entendibles ademÃ¡s que con la globalizaciÃ³n y que este deporte su origen y en su mayorÃ*a es de lengua anglosajona, es valido escribir en inglÃ©s...

Pero, creo que se tendrÃ*a un numero de grupo mayor si se manejara en espaÃ±ol tambiÃ©n... creo que asÃ* crecerÃ*a el grupo en menos tiempo...

Me da la sensaciÃ³n que la mayoria piensa que este foro de MÃ©xico se creÃ³ para los extranjeros y no para los mexicanos que es la idea principal... pienso que puede haber una soluciÃ³n equitativa para todos... porque al final lo que nos une es el interÃ©s por el MTB y pienso tambien que si alguiÃ©n que no sabe espaÃ±ol esta leiendo este mensaje... dirÃ¡:what happen? creo tambien que mucha gente no se anima a inscribirse y a participar porque no domina bien el idioma inglÃ©s como un servidor  pero la lucha se le hace. jejeje

Bien, es mi humilde opiniÃ³n y espero ayude a mejorar a este gran foro. creo que tiene mucho que dar todavia y aÃºn falta mÃ¡s por hacer... pero las ganas y las mejores intenciones ahÃ* estÃ¡n

Sugerencias son bienvenidas

Saludos a todos!

Sir Ranazzotti.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> How do a non-spanish speaker knows if a thread is a bike stuff discussion or a ride meeting???


Es simple .... si alguien esta interesado en saber de partes de México creo que aqui tenemos la gente adecuada para que se pueda comunicar.... creo que para abrir un nuevo post se puede hacer bilingûe.... y de ahi partir la discución o consulta.... quien lo quiera tomar cada quien en su idioma adoptivo...

es una solución practica y sencilla.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Doesn't that sound limiting or discriminating??


Yup, it does.

The way I see it, the only solution would be posting in both english AND spanish when planning gatherings. That way the non-english spearkers would know about the gathering details.

I dunno how efficient this would be, though. First, someone with a very basic english level can understand the where's, when's, and who's of any gathering. Second, no one with a less-than-basic english level is gonna take a look at this forum if we don´t post everything in spanish (as well as in english).

I would be willing to post in english and spanish as long as everybody do the same (at least for the mexican forumites). I think that could greatly increase the number of mexicans forumites.

This forum could also become the "learning-spanish" forum for our visitors from the north and overseas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Tocayo:
> 
> Porque no pensar en crear en este foro dos sub-foros uno en español y otro en ingles...
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky Rene or Sir Ranazzotti

Sir Ranazzotti sounds good , from now you are one of The Round Table Bikers .

the last biker.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats the big deal with all this? I got no probs with people writing in Spanish or English... even though I can´t understand either.

I´m sure 99% of people don´t read even 5% of the posts...so ...just chill. and if you still have trouble look for the posts with the camera icon! And if your super nosey and need to know everything....then get yourself a pinche chingao education...like I´m trying to do. 

It´s not about respect -it´s about chill out and read what ya can, or read another post if you can´t. (Not like there is a shortage here!!!) Nothing more than that...now wheres my damn bolt cutters?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

aids said:


> Whats the big deal with all this? I got no probs with people writing in Spanish or English... even though I can´t understand either.
> 
> I´m sure 99% of people don´t read even 5% of the posts...so ...just chill. and if you still have trouble look for the posts with the camera icon! And if your super nosey and need to know everything....then get yourself a pinche chingao education...like I´m trying to do.
> 
> It´s not about respect -it´s about chill out and read what ya can, or read another post if you can´t. (Not like there is a shortage here!!!) Nothing more than that...now wheres my damn bolt cutters?


Yes, we'd need to translate every thread into Kiwi too.

I think a gathering thread in Spanish might not be a bad idea, we want as many people as possible to turn up.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Yes, we'd need to translate every thread into Kiwi too.
> 
> I think a gathering thread in Spanish might not be a bad idea, we want as many people as possible to turn up.


 Yeah struth mate, too right.
Well I´m garn down ta check me pots n see if I can have some crays for tucker mate.
Choice.

Get a big dog up ya!
(well I´ve that it, but I´m still not sure what that means or if it was meant to be said to a passing ***** on heat.)


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Rocky Rene or Sir Ranazzotti
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! sound great! Sir Ranazzotti : The Round Table Biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Oh yeah! sound great! Sir Ranazzotti : The Round Table Biker


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe we can be " THE ROUND TABLE BIKERS "

Starring :
Rocky René ......as Sir Ranazzotti
 ¿ ? -......as Sir Gallahad
¿ ? ......as Sir Lanzarot
¿ ? .......as Sir Cunsición
¿ ? ........as Sir Co
¿ ? ........as Sir Viente
¿ ? ........as Sir Kulo
¿ ? ........as Sir Cuito
¿ ? .........as Sir Ena
¿ ? .........as Sir io

please , select one .

The last biker.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Oh yeah! sound great! Sir Ranazzotti : The Round Table Biker


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe we can be " THE ROUND TABLE BIKERS "

Starring :
Rocky René ......as Sir Ranazzotti
¿ ? -......as Sir Gallahad
¿ ? ......as Sir Lanzarot
¿ ? .......as Sir Cunsición
¿ ? ........as Sir Co
¿ ? ........as Sir Viente
¿ ? ........as Sir Kulo
¿ ? ........as Sir Cuito
¿ ? .........as Sir Ena
¿ ? .........as Sir io

please , select one .

The last biker.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Aids = Sir Fallsalot


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Maybe we can be " THE ROUND TABLE BIKERS "
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm Sir Ia or Sir Acusa

hahaha look in the dictionary Sirle... I dunno who can take that honourable name...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Can you translate your Spanish posts into Aussie for me  ?
Post in Spanish... post in English. The English will read what they can.
The Mexico board deserves a bit of both.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Sir Vientre De Chabelo


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok in the weekend.. yes I´m ... I´m Sir Vienta... (cha cha  )

Sad but true!

Sir Ranazzotti


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*english is the new latin*

In a couple of thousand years nobody will speak it.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

I say fire away with the espanol. If someone wants to know what is being said....they can go to babelfish and copy, paste and translate it...into most any languages...


----------



## Alpinevelo (Jan 13, 2005)

huastecanbike said:


> You are totaly right, this forum is not only for spanish speking people , but
> for the rest of the world to came and enjoy our beautiful land or at least have
> an idea of whats goin on here.
> So for the mean time lets show some respect to the people who made this page
> and keep it in english


What is there to show respect for...? This is a public forum and you can use it. I live in the EU and I am Mexica and I just use the thing, No need to be reverent, we are talking about mountain bikes here, This is not the ONU Ultimadamente the sponsors are the manufacturers that we all buy from whether we are here or in China. Don't put up with Bull, just post away in any language you want. What are they gonna do block you out? You just get an different e-mail address and done. 
I want to see them put something saying: This forum is for White, republican, afluent, males... Let them build a wall and well paint on it again...

I don't mean to be misunderstood. Someone up there had the right idea and that is post in english or both english and spanish for the sake of ensuring that everyone understands and hopefully participates in this forum. NOT because someone is getting pissed off because you are speaking your own language, comunicationg with your own. Keep in mind that those who get all hot and bothered all post here FOR FREE. Anytime you buy a bike, fork, etc, you are sponsoring the forum to some extent, same as everyone else.

Paz, amor y fuerza...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Alpinevelo said:


> What is there to show respect for...? This is a public forum and you can use it. I live in the EU and I am Mexica and I just use the thing, No need to be reverent, we are talking about mountain bikes here, This is not the ONU Ultimadamente the sponsors are the manufacturers that we all buy from whether we are here or in China. Don't put up with Bull, just post away in any language you want. What are they gonna do block you out? You just get an different e-mail address and done.
> I want to see them put something saying: This forum is for White, republican, afluent, males... Let them build a wall and well paint on it again...
> 
> I don't mean to be misunderstood. Someone up there had the right idea and that is post in english or both english and spanish for the sake of ensuring that everyone understands and hopefully participates in this forum. NOT because someone is getting pissed off because you are speaking your own language, comunicationg with your own. Keep in mind that those who get all hot and bothered all post here FOR FREE. Anytime you buy a bike, fork, etc, you are sponsoring the forum to some extent, same as everyone else.
> ...


Hola alpinevelo... o bici de montaña... o mountainbike... (ahh verdad, yo si te capté el nombre)
tienes razon, lo importante aqui no es el idioma, es que estamos todos compartiendo un poco de nuestra afinidad por el deporte. si lo hacemos en ingles no es por respeto ni por patrocinadores ni por sentirnos muy mamones hablando otro idioma al nuestro ni por hacerle a la ONU. 
el ingles es simplemente porque el foro mtbr.com "mountain bike review dot com" fue creado en los estados unidos por gente que habla ingles para ser usado en ingles. 
alguien mas (no pienso revisar todos los posts para ver quien) ya había aclarado el tema, si queremos un foro en español ya hay varios foros mexicanos en donde podemos postear en español. (aunque para serte sincero a mi gusto éste funciona mejor que los mexicanos), y si llegamos a este foro y lo usamos es porque de antemano algo de ingles masticamos. 
El 95% de la gente que usa los foros habla ingles, y por cortesía (no respeto) posteamos en ingles para compartir nuestras experiencias con ese otro 95% que no habla español. 
De hecho no existe regla alguna que prohiba el uso de español, es simplemente que decidimos escribir en ingles por las razones anteriores. NADIE ha sido suspendido del foro por escribir en español ni se le ha reprimido. Ve el título de esta conversación, se llama *WHY *IS THIS FORUM IN ENGLISH, no "FORUM RULES" ni nada parecido.

saludos y esperamos leerte seguido por aqui.


----------



## Seasoned Warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

*A mind is a terrible thing to waste*

This is very interesting to observe. I'm posting in English becasue my Spanish is terrible and no one would probably unerstand my other languages. This board is about mountain biking and to me it doesn't matter what language its in but let me tell you a story since i am a man without a country. I was born in Germany and raised there, I travel on a German passport or a US Passport since by a stroke of fate I am also a US citizen. I was raised speaing Russian at home (I am also literate in Russian) I learned German in school as well as French and Italian since Alpine Germany borders on both and the languages are pretty interchangeable. I understand almost everything in Spanish but can not put things together well enough to consider my self literate. I live in the US and spend a lot of time in Mexico and intend on spending a lot more time in Mexico. The accusation of malinchismo is totally misplaced in this case. Malinche was a traitor to her people. Discussing mountain biking on aninternational forum is beneficial to mutual undersrtanding as well as to the economy of Mexico. I think the differences are evident and the charge of malinchismo becasue someone choses to use the communication platform that facilitates the best communication is false. Communication is the exchange of ideas and we shoujld all use whatever is the best form for the audience so that most people can understand. It could be said that malinchismo is using Spanish since its not Nahuatl, or Maya, or any of the other hundreds of languages found in Mexico to this very day. Even within Mexico there are astouding differences between peoples. I spent several months travelling across the Yucatan and Spanish is a second language in that area to Maya. I have a dear friend who wrote the first Maya/Spanish dictionary. I' ve spent time with the Tarahumara and the Huichol and they are still Mexican. I've been to the end of the road! I think that we need to put aside the accusations and the provicial territorialism and get on with mountain biking. Post any way you wish as far as I'm concerned but if you want to be understood by the greatest number of people in a community you should speak in the language of the majority of the community. If you don't care if you exclude others than speak what you want.


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

this is cool guys to have a section in spanish im pulling some people to this forum that live in san diego and in tijuana and they are both enjoying everything.

just try to have some moderator that knows spanish real well to keep control.

My 2 cents.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

beautiful, mucho rico chichitas  taco rico suave..:eekster: espikin inglich plis  

whatever... cuando no les pueda explicar algo en ingles, se los pongo en español...este foro es lo mejor de dos mundo... no hay bronca si escriben español; no hay bronca si escriben en ingles... o si?


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

rrl said:


> beautiful, mucho rico chichitas  taco rico suave..:eekster: espikin inglich plis
> 
> whatever... cuando no les pueda explicar algo en ingles, se los pongo en español...este foro es lo mejor de dos mundo... no hay bronca si escriben español; no hay bronca si escriben en ingles... o si?


i agree with you totalmente espero empesar a jalar gente a este foro....


----------

